# Looking for HMS Trouncer shipmates



## SKULLY1954 (May 30, 2008)

Here is a chap on facebook looking for any old shipmates on HMS Trouncer from WW2

Ok, Fathers Day 2017.......my darling Dad (Bob Flegg aged 92) keeps asking me if I have had any luck finding fellow shipmates that served with him on HMS Trouncer or HMS Thane on the North Atlantic convoys during the Second World War.....I haven't......so let's see if Facebook can help? PLEASE SHARE....someone might know someone......fingers crossed x

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10210812175753403&set=a.1701911620566.2084269.1021203033&type=3&theater


Regards Steve


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Steve, sorry I cannot help.
BTW what were you doing on Janet's page?

ES


----------

